# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Sex and the Future", sci-fi comedy film, Luis Carlos Hueck, Ethan Zvi Kaplan, 2020, USA

## Airicist

"Sex and the Future" on IMDb




> When misfits Barry and Evan design their ideal woman as a robot, they realize a fortune could be made if they had the money to mass produce their prototype. A wealthy prince soon finds out about their invention and the three hatch a plan to rule the world and change sex and the future! If life were that simple.

----------


## Airicist

"Sex and the Future" trailer (2020) sci-fi comedy movie HD

May 23, 2020




> Plot: When misfits Barry and Evan design their ideal woman as a robot, they realize a fortune could be made if they had the money to mass produce their prototype. A wealthy prince soon finds out about their invention and the three hatch a plan to rule the world and change sex and the future! If life were that simple…
> 
> Cast: Kristel Elling, Ellie Patrikios, Janet Lopez

----------

